# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies 

C.M.S. 1 Mar FET 
jax999 1 Mar ICSI 
Jessygirl 1 Mar ICSI 
Marielou 2 Mar IVF 
69chick 2 Mar ICSI 
Raes 2 Mar ICSI 
Jeps 3 Mar IUI 
jkd 3 Mar ICSI 
angus999 3 Mar ICSI 
KatieM 3 Mar IVF 
gigglygirl 3 Mar IVF 
Willowwisp 4 Mar ICSI 
katielee 6 Mar IVF
suziq 8 Mar IVF 
Jules1 8 Mar IVF
Red Squirrel 8 Mar ICSI 
FLH 9 Mar ICSI 
fluffy57 10 Mar IVF
emmalouise 10 Mar FET
Dreams 12 Mar ICSI 
chelle21 13 Mar FET
lisa gold 13 Mar ICSI
sarahg 13 Mar IVF 
Gisela 13 Mar FET 
bellaspice 13 Mar ICSI 
mungry 13 Mar ICSI 
bodia 14 Mar IUI 
mercy 14 Mar FET 
Spanna 15 Mar 
hayleyclayton 15 Mar IVF
LEECOWDEN 15 Mar IVF 
Frizz 15 Mar IVF 
arthurwhitewhisker 15 Mar ICSI 
HellyBelly 16 Mar IVF 
Yamoona ICSI
stacy ICSI
Pickle_99_uk 17 Mar ICSI 
sharonw 17 Mar ICSI 
scaggy 17 Mar ICSI 
welshbird 17 Mar IVF
LmDunn 17 Mar ICSI
Tidds 17 Mar IVF 
Clare Bear 17 Mar IVF
perkyone 18 Mar FET
lynne2 19 Mar ICSI
fowler 19 Mar IVF
RubyRuby IUI
Scotslass ICSI
Dippygirl 19 Mar ICSI
carrie3479 20 Mar IUI
jayb 20 Mar IVF
louandian 20 Mar IVF
Jappa 20 Mar IVF
Donna42
wishing and hoping 23 Mar FET
Mandy1974 23 Mar IVF
janemalky 23 Mar IVF
jenny76 24 Mar Clom
joe71 25 Mar ICSI
jih IVF
Pootle 25 Mar Clom

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa and Angus  Look after yourselves....really so sorry xx

Welcome back Bodia ~ hope you are taking it easy and your back is feeling better soon 

Welcome Sue, Hellie, Lynne, Tracy and Sharon.....sending you lots of Springtime babydust. Happy chatting 

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## scaggy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Please can you add me to the list Lizzy I test on 17 March.  Trying to rest and stay positive for next 2 weeks, but I'm sure that you will all agree these 2 weeks are the longest ever!

Wishing everyone good luck and positive thoughts.

x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Scaggy ~ welcome to FF 

Loads of luck to you hun  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Can you add me to the list please.  I test on 17th March.  Had two embies put back on Thursday - 3rd IVF, so fingers crossed, 3rd time lucky.

Thank you.
Welshbird x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to wish everyone GOO LUCK on the 2ww..


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Well I'm having a bit of a day.  The poor embies wont want to stick around in the middle of all of this chaos!  My grandad is in hospital and my family live abroad.  Hes not doing so well so my mum rang this morning to announce her arrival this afternoon!  On top of that my car was broken into last night and it cant be fixed until at least next week cos its an import and the garage cant get the parts.  Then, when the poor Policeman came round to ask about it, the kitten tried to attack him!  Now, I'm trying to chill out and plan some lessons for Monday.  The poor embies will think my life is mad!    

oh..and I have strange raised spot things on my boobs next to my nipples (TMI I know!).  Whats that all about then?

How are u lot getting on?!

Tracy xx


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I have never got this far before, so its a first for me. 

Can i please be added to the list, had e/c on Wed, e/t transfer on Friday and due to test Friday 17th March.

Good luck to us all.

Lou


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey there,

Welcome Lou and Welshbird  Everything crossed for you both  

Tracy ~ hope your day is getting better hun......sorry to hear about your Grandad  

I did laugh about your kitten attacking the policeman though 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi,

Everyone, Thanks for letting me join in.

Tracy - yes the bit about your kitten attacking the policeman made me laugh too, i told my other half who is a policeman and he said - you dont know what we have to put up with!!!!

I have my fingers crossed for everyone.

Lou xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

How we feeling today?  I'm having such a chilled out day compared to yesterday.  My mum and DH have tidied around me and both gone out so I'm watching tv, reading my book and playing with the kitten (still in disgrace after attacking the policeman yesterday!!).  What a life!

Tracy xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi

Im feeling much the same as tracey. ive doen nothing acept make myself some breakfast. Mum has tidied up and made fantastic roast dinner.
i have been in chat room here twice today and lay on couch.

Oh what a life!

Will we be this calm this time next week?

Experience tells me not a chance      by next week.

Anyway girls       to all

love 

sharon xxxxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

hello,
        can you add me ,due to test 19th of March after first cycle of ivf


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharon - I am definately with you that by next week we will all be going totally     

I went shopping with DH and his parents today (I get on v.well with my in-laws, they are like 2nd parents to me  )  I bought a Juicer as I am on a bit of a health kick, my body is a temple and all that   Got back to Dundee, startving, and we went to the Chinese Buffet, so my body is still a temple, a Chinese Temple  

Going to the docs again tomorrow to get another sick line to cover me on the 2ww and then I can get down to the serious business of trying to get to grips with my new Juicer.  

  &

Lynne


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Well morning folks     

Another lazy day for me, i watched two dvd's whilst on the sofa, Sad Inheritance & Maybe Baby (that was a good one cant believe i have never seen it since it's all about our journey with IVF -Very funny though. Sad Inheritance was a weepy but also worth a watch if you've not seen it.

Well, not long been up, i am off work for my two week wait, just think that all we go through to get this far which should allow ourselves to rest. But i understand it must be hard for those of us who have to work, guess when you get home you should head straight for bed or the sofa and don't move!

Off downstairs now morning TV calls and the sofa, may watch a few more dvd's, i have loads lent to me by friends as i am not really a film person i would rather be on the go all the time, this lazying around is all new too me!! 

Well no feelings at all to report, all i know is a feel a lot better than i did towards the end of last week! 

Anyone feel anything?

Luv and Luck to all

Lou xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lou, Lynne, Sharon, Tracey and all the girls,  

I can't believe I am only on Day 5 - another 11 to go.  I am going stir crazy   - I haven't got any symptons and I'm sat around the house trying not to 'overdo it!'  Thank God for the pc !  Its even too early for knicker checking   !!!!!


Lizzy - thanks for adding me to the list.

Love and babydust to everyone on their 2WW   

Welshbird x


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

hi everyone,

Please would you add me to the list.  FET on Saturday due to test Sat 18th March.

This is my 9th attempt and it will have to be the last - no more frosties in the freezer.  The two embies looked good though - one even divided to a four cell whilst we were waiting and the embroyolgist showed us on the screen.

I still can't get my head around why I have to wait until 18th March to test as day 29 of my cycle would be about wednesday 15th March and if it hasn't worked I would know by then as the awful   would have appeared?  I had the FET on day 18 of my cycle is this usual?

I have also got this week off work to rest - to be honest it doesn't seem to make much difference.  I have had 8 previous ETs and FETs over the last 12 years and have tried going back to work, resting and staying at home, going on holiday etc and it hasn't worked at all.  Sometimes I am better off at work as the days go quicker, but then I worry about overdoing things.

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww. 
Best wishes
perkyone


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Perkyone - I really hope that this time will be your time - sending you some  

Welshbird - I'm with you that the 2ww feels like 2 years   Amalso off work so I can indulge myself in my addiction to FF  

  &  to everyone trying to achieve their dreams.

Lynne


----------



## scaggy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Girls

Welcome perkyone,  I really admire you for keeping going for 12 years!!!! Hope its your turn this time. 

I am also starting to go stir crazy it is so long until the 17th!! isn't daytime TV rubbish!!!  I found last time I was off work the full 2 weeks I was climbing the walls by the second week so am going back to work next Monday, just got a desk job so not too exerting.  The nurse at the clinic told me it didn't make that much difference, think its just how you feel yourself,  she told me one patient had done the great north run (half marathon) during her 2WW and got a BFP!!

I did a final HCG injection yesterday,day 5 post transfer,  has everyone else done one of these? not sure if its common at all clinics.

Good luck everyone, positive thoughts to you all

xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there, 

well DH and mum insited I rang in and took an extra 2 days off, on the grounds that i still have a slight pain in my ovaries and havent had much rest.  I went out for a couple of hours with mum this morning and am now confined to the sofa or bed until I go back to work on Wednesday.  Oh..and I've got a box of cheese twist snack things.  There must be some  healthy nutrients in something so yummy! 

Hows everyone feeling?  I've got no physical symptoms and am trying to stay quite positive.

Tracy xx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi guys, not been on all weekend not been feeling very well or very positive!

*Just had a really weird thing happen tho, BFP!!!*

But can't get too excieted cos im bleeding! Hosp want me to go for blood test on wed.
Any advice please, really scared!! Dont know whether to be happy or sad?


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Suziq - early bleeds are common. Can you go to the Docs tomorrow to get advice? I have a friend who bleed for about 2 weeks, but she sustained the pg and is due this month. ^fingers crossed^ thinking of you.
x

I'm on Day 6 and doing OK. I've been kinda pre-occupied with a bad back that meant I couldn;t work or leave the house for 4 days! Back to work today, gonna take it easy tonight.

  hope everyone else is doing OK,

xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey guys  

Susiq - sending you some     and hope the outcome is a good one  

Bodia - hope your back is getting better  

Pickle - enjoy your few days of rest and milk that pampering  

Scraggy - I worked though my 2ww last time but AF arrived while I was at work  , so desperate am I that this does not happen this time round - I was been signed off for my whole treatment (8 weeks by the end of my latest line) and I find Ebay and this site, excellent therapy  

  & 

Lynne


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I only posted here once because I was feeling pretty down throughout my 2ww. I tested this morning 12 pt and 15 days post ec and got a feint but clear bfp!

LizzyB would you mind putting me on the list because it might seem real to me then! I am still in shock.

I wanted to post here because I had virtually no symptoms throughout the 2ww. I had no bleeding, my boobs were heavier but not sore and there was nothing else to give me a clue. So anyone, feeling down about a lack of symptoms try not to worry too much (I know that it easier said than done!!)

Take care all and good luck to all the other 2ww'ers

Frankie x


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Frankie,

I am day 9dpt and have no symptoms that I can attribute to a possible pregnancy.  Initially I had very sore nipples since EC and at times very heavy breasts. But today I woke up and it seems as even they are back to normal so I felt a bit flat this morning. Sort of feeling game over.  So it was great to see your post.  Iam due to test March 10th.

Has anyone had any problems with the pessaries my either seem to leak out big time or completely disappear - is there a danger of them going up to high? 

Fluffy


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi fluffy

On day 9 of my 2ww I wrote a very sad post to my friend saying that I thought it was all over because I had NO symptoms! Lots of lovely people then replied to me that they had no symptoms and got a bfp. I thought I should pass this message on.

I really hope that your bfp is only a few days away. Good luck

Frankie x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi, could you please add me to the list. I had blastocyst transfer yesterday and am due to have a HCG blood test on 15th March.

Thanks

Leex

Babydust to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 
Do you mind if I join you.  Had my third IUI yesterday after a months break due to my cycle falling on a weekend.  
Seemed to go ok although....TMI to follow....I felt that a lot more fluid leaked out this time...so a little paranoid that it didnt all go in.  DH produced super sample (20 plus per field) so all ok in that department,so just the usual wait.  
 to everyone
Ruby x


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I was getting really worried too. My sore boobs have gone and i feel normal (well as normal as us girls can be)!! 

My darling partner keeps saying come on Lou stay positive, but it's sooooooo difficult but i suppose loads of people never ever know the pregnant at this early stage so lets hope its a big fat positive for us all 

Another relaxing day for me, anyone suggest any good girlie chick flicks?

Luv u all

Lou xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ladies hope you don't mind me sticking my spoke it but I regularly check on the 2WW's to see how everyone is doing and even if I have some old cycle buddies on their 2WW.  

I've noticed a lot of you mentioning no symptoms. Well as you can see I'm 20 weeks pg and I'm still to get ONE SYMPTON!!!  Like you I was panicking but now I think I just lucky!!

 to you all.  xxx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I would like to join you guys too 

This is my first time on the 2ww having just done ISIC transfer was on Sunday the 26th, so I think I must be on Day 9? 

Testing on the 12th....

So glad to have looked up this post as I have had heavy boobs, but that seems to have back to normal.....

Want to wish you all lots of BFP and sending everyone lots of      

Dreams


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi just started 2ww on Sat and thought i would join this thread. This is our 2nd ICSI - me 32 DH 43 he had a failed vesectomy reversal.

Good good vibes this time but am still sore from EC/ET.

Anyone got any good advice on what to do to help. Pineapple juice and Brazil nuts are all ive heard!

Good luck everyone

Morven


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm having pineapple juice and Brazil nuts. I'm surprised that the supermarket hasnt ran out of them!!! 
Tracy xx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls
  This is the first time I have posted on this thread, even though my 2WW will be over tomorrow. I have spent the last week avidly reading about everyone's experiences, and I must say, it has made the wait a lot easier to bear. The absence of symptoms seems to be a common theme. A couple of times I have felt a dull aching sensation, which of course could have been down to EC/ET and occasionally I have felt a wave of nausea if I haven't eaten for a while, but other than that I have felt quite normal.

Just wanted to say "GOOD LUCK" to SuziQ and Jules1 with their tests tomorrow and to Frankie for her test on thursday.

Fluffy - I wouldn't worry about the pessaries going too far up, but if they slide out, then they are obviously not being absorbed, and you will need to put another one in. Just be thankful you aren't on those horrible Gestone "bum" injections!

Good Luck to Lee, Ruby, Morven and Dreams (our paths may cross at ARGC)
and all you other 2wwers. Lashings and Lashings of Baby Dust to all.
Love Red Squirrel.


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all can you add me to the list please testing on 17th March 

I am a first timer and already going mad on the 2ww - I am having a lot of on/off aqf like cramps and ovary ache but apart from that not much else happening. Boobs a bit bigger and soarer!

I had a day 2 transfer - 2 x 4 cells so should be implanting in next few days - any tips to aid it?  Shall I go back to work tomorrow - er let me think   No I don't think I will!!!!  

Good luck all xxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Gosh this thread seems to be very busy - as I am already an addict of the site I must spend longer on here each day soI do not miss anything  

Good luck to those testing today/tomorrow 

Lynne


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzy 

Please can you add me to the list.  I will be testing on the 15th.

Cheers


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would keep in touch.

I have no symptoms at all - and feel guilty about not being at work when I'm not really ill!  Does anyone else feel like this my employers are so good and tell me to take all the time off I need but I do feel bad when I know my colleagues are so very busy and I am sitting at home.  I work in a busy office with deadlines to meet etc etc  and don't need the added stress of this on the 2ww.

I hope to go back on Tuesday but my   is due about Wednesday and I am not supposed to test til the following saturday - so if   arrives I not be in a fit state to go back to work anyway and will need next week off too.  I don't know how I am going to cope this time as this is my very last chance.   The girls I work with know what I am going through and are very good but you all know what I mean when they can't really understand.

Still hopefully with enough    floating about on this site this might be my time.  I am eating a fresh pineaple in the hope this will help as my embies should have bedded in by now.

Sending        to you all.
perkyone.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry for not keeping up the last couple of days...hope everyones ok 

Perkyone ~ never feel guilty for not being at work!!  Seriously hun.....huge luck to you, everything crossed for a BFP 

Welcome Fowler, Fluffy, Lee, Ruby, Dreams, Morven, Red Squirrel, Tidds and Frizz......wow, fab to have you all over here, hope the thread gives you loads of help through the 2ww and helps to keep you a little less  

Suziq ~ good luck for tomorrow hun......hope it all goes well and you get good news hun 

Congratulations Frankie....have put your BFP up for you  Enjoy.....and have a really happy and healthy pg 

Red Squirrel......good luck for tomorrow  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

P{erkyone - I know what you mean about feeling guilty that you are off work. I am in the same situation and feel pretty guilty, although I am in touch and am trying to do some work from home. I don't test till the 20th and am hoping to go back to work on Monday. Last time AF came at work which was really horrible.
As with you they have all been really supportive we are so lucky because i know some employers are not at all understanding.

Best of luck to everyone      

Love and Luck

Morven


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to gatecrash but im looking for a bit of advice.

Im really tempted to do a test, im 9 days post ec and 7 days post transfer..... do you think id get an accurate result  

Send the   
Lisa xxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Lisa, it is still early days, I would try and wait a bit. I know it is hard but you may not get an accurate result and that may cause more stress than you need right now. That is only my humble opinion though - you have todo what you think is the best thing. No matter what it won't change the final result.

Let us know what you decide

Morven


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi fellow 2ww's,

Just want to wish Red Squirrel lots of luck for today sending you      and a little

   for a  

Let us know how you are?

Dreams


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Suziq  

Well Done on your
      

Hope it all work out for you, and BFP is a BFP!

Take Care

Dreams


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Jules1  

Sorry to have missed you out...... sending you also best wishes for today with lots of     

   hoping it's a  for you....

Sending lots of     for all you other fellow 

Dreams


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG! Blood test shows pregnancy hormone levels of 316 nurse said normally is about 25!!! Could be two in there!! 

Have scan booked for 3 weeks. Cant believe im officially 4 weeks pregnant, hasn't sunk in yet!!! DH keeps crying, bless. Cant believe we are so lucky for it to work first time.

I hope you are all as lucky as i feel and get lots of BFP's.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Suziq & DH

 Congratulations sounds like Double trouble 

     

           

you must be on       

Well Done Take Care

Dreams


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
    Thanks Lizzy and Dreams for your good luck messages..........
They paid off because I got a   I'm still shaking and can't quite believe it.
I keep expecting ARGC to call me up and tell me they've given me someone else's result instead! I was so shocked that I wasn't really paying attention when she told me my levels, but I think it was somewhere around the 150 mark.

Suzi Q ..... Congratulations .... such high levels!...... definitely sounds like twinnies!

Good luck to all the rest of you on your 2WW. Love and Baby dust to all.
Red Squirrel.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Red Squirrel 

Congratulations  

  

     

Mr T has done it again, Well Done so pleased for you, bet your on   

Best Wishes for a great 9 months

Dreams


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI all,
Any chance I could be added to the list? Im testing on the 20th March, had my IUI basting on 6th. All went well, hubbie had 22million per mil, i had 3 follicles of good sizes. aching like a goodun now, having bad headaches, and got a nervous picking at any food going thing happening! fingers crossed, this is second time round. 
all the best to every one baby dust all round and congrats to all who got a BFP, 
corrina


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi girls

just an update i have had a bit of brown spotting and also horrible pains........not sure where this is going to lead  had this on last cycle without the pains but had pains on first cycle with red spotting....

So completely paranoid and knicker checking its day 7pt today 9 days post ec....

going mad...

Love sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Welcome Corrina and Jenny......loads of luck to you  

Lisa ~ not gatecrashing at all, this is your thread  Hope you are ok and managed to resist 

Red Squirrel and Susie  Well done you two.....fab news for you both!! Take it easy and enjoy!!! 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Sharon. Try not to worry. I bled on monday and on tuesday it was just brown discharge. I phoned the hospital and they told me to take 3 cyclogest instead of two and it seems to have done the trick. May be worth a call?

I know its really scarey and i was a wreck until i had blood test yesterday.  

Red Squirrel well done. We must be preg buddies. Worked out mine should be due around 15th November.

Good luck dreams and thanks for the lovely message really made me smile. Hope your news is as great as mine and Red squirrels. 

Love to everyone else. Still in shock!! 

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Fantastic News Red Suirrel and Suzie q!!!!!!!! Have a fantastic pregnancy. Any tips?

The only symtoms I have are slight swinging on the ovaries and sore boobs, don't know if I can wait till the 20th... but I will. I had a big bleed 2 days before test date last time so if I can get past that I will be happy.
Best wishes to you all.

Lisa, how are you ? Did you test?


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

And can i join, please? Testing Monday 13th but running out of patience. Have had a small amount of brown discharge on mornings of days 7, 8, 9, and 10. Apart from that it just feels like I am brewing up for a huge AF (even I have stopped saying period) with general uncomfortableness down there. I am really annoyed that I don't have sore (#)(#)s as that appears to be the most common symptom and in this game I opt for popular rather than unusual symptoms. I've been tired and drinking loads of water through dehydration. I keep promising myself that I will go out and buy a tester and test the next morning but never do it and then think that if I do it before Monday it will be negative whereas if I do it Monday it will be positive as if that would make all the difference  - and then there was all the superstition at every appointment at the clinic about walking in through the little arch rather than the big arch and so it goes on.... And last night I dreamt (as I said in another thread) that I did the test and couldn't wee - not that it's praying on my mind or anything! Anyway, now I am going to try and use one of those littel symbols for the first time. Here goes:  

Good luck all!

Gisela


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Scotslass thanks for your message. The only tips i have are that i took the tip to rest for 4 days after et and kept my babies warm and well watered.  I didnt do any housework and was throughly looked after. I also spoke to my babies!!
I did have reiki last week and it was fantastic. Have been having reflexology throughout my treatment too. The lady i use has convinced me off positive thinking and i really think it made a bid difference. I told myself i was pregnant every day, still do, and the power of   im sure helped.

It may all be rubbish but i really think it helped me to get a BFP!

Good luck and hope it works out for you.

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm dying to join in on the general banter here!!!  I'm on day 4 of 2ww, though it feels more like day 8!  Had a bit of a wobbly (is that even a word?) yesterday, my sister said something that just hit a nerve  not sure if it was me or her really who knows.  On top of that I think that maybe I didn't drink as much as I usually do and felt bloated and tummy quite sore but all is fine today... aiming for minimum 4 litres water.

Other than that am trying to be as positive as possible just read your post and will do my 20 minutes affirmations in a moment...  Anyway just wanted to say helloooooooo and best of baby dust to you all.
Love D xxx


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hiya, please can I join in too.

I am just over half way through my 2ww (4th cycle) and due to go for a blood test on Tuesday morning to see if it's worked or not!

Not sure how I feel at the moment really - had a bit of a weird time of it.

After e/t I have completely chilled out - not gone back to work, not done any house work, nothing!

E/T was last Thursday and by Sat/Sun I was feeling a bit like AF was on her way and then by Sunday afternoon felt a bit windy in my abdomen then Monday & Tuesday night my boobs have felt like they are on fire - Tuesday was the worst night - they felt like they were going to explode!  Yesterday by the time I got up they felt a bit bruised to touch and then by today nothing so no idea what that's all about and don't know if it's a good sign or not!

... has anyone else felt like this?

Anna


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Anna

Glad to see someone else posting... I don't know how you feel about taking advice from someone who has never had a BFP but... as far as I am concerned no sign is a bad sign.... our bodies are messed around by all the drugs it really doesn't know if it is coming or going?  I can certainly identify with the wind   

What you describe you are going though sounds completely normal for second week of 2ww!

Keep chilling out as much as you can just try to think of those embies snuggling in for 9 months.  Best of luck and loads of baby dust.
D x


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi D

Thanks for your reply - I've just looked on the footnote of my posting and got a shock when I read it - DH is 35 on Tuesday and I'm on my way to being 33 and that frozen cycle I talked about having last Spring failed .... and we've been trying for 5 years now - I feel like taking all that lot off - it's depressing  

I've just been really naughty and hoovered the kitchen floor ... !!  I'm off to finish watching Dirty Dancing now ... I started watching it this morning then my friend came round so I've got a tiny bit more to go - I forgot how much I love that film!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I know that you mean about time creeping up on us like this, very frustrating especially when we are surrounded by people who just seem to pop babies on demand!  I try to console myself by thinking of all my friends with babies, some of them are married to or partnered with absolute gits, I'd prefer to be trying and eventually succeeding with my DH - it'll just make us appreciate our baby when it does come.

Leave that vacuum cleaner in the cupboard for now, one of my IVF friends advised me not to do anything during 2ww that I might regret later and there is something about the motion of vacuuming that is not good, though I'm sure that bit of kitchen floor that you have already done won't do any harm!

Enjoy that film, Dirty Dancing... now that brings back memories  
D x


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi all fellow 2week's 

Tell me is it just me..... do the knicker checking  

with no real signs of anything anymore I think I am going nuts 

Just holding off doing any test's  

What will be will be I suppose  but this has got to be the longest 2 weeks ever!

Sending everyone else lots of      and the old     

      

Dreams


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Well i am starting to feel really negative too.

Have had no real symptoms, although did have some lower pain day 5/6 although seems to have disappeared. 

This (.)(.) thing is starting to worry me too, i don't have sore ones at all, they were a little tender last week during e/c and e/t but that all seems to have disappeared now. Also have had no spotting so that's worrying me too........ I have never been on a 2ww before so this is all a first for me!!

Please can anyone give me some positive advise on getting a bfp with no signs at all? 
I have read that some people don't feel anything and still get a positive result, i feel i am going mad and hope to god that af doesn't arrive.

Luv Lou xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey you lot - god there are loads of us now and I for one will never keep up  

Nothing to report from me today really    Spent the day listing on ebay 

No spotting, no pain, still got sore (.)(.) though.

 to all of us

Lynne


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good evening everyone,

I agree there are a lot of us and I can't keep up either.  I have probably already gone .

I am on day 6 I think and still don't seem to have any symptoms.  As I had FET I don't get any problems from an egg collection this time.  I thought I felt a little sick but then I think its my imagination and it goes away.  Starting to panic now and fear the worst analysing everything through the day.  I too did some light housework this morning and then felt I needed to rest again and did nothing all afternoon.

I wish the clinics would keep a record of what everyone does on their 2ww and survey whether there are any patterns which may occur.  They say go away and carry on as normal but it's impossible .

I am now starting to have trouble sleeping and keep waking up early hours of the morning - going over everything and praying, and hoping etc.

        
to everyone.
Perkyone.


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,
Hope i can join you, im testing on the 3rd March, had my FET today.
Thanks for adding me Lizy !
Wishing


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone.......hope you don't mind me joining in..

I am on the tww after my first IVF cycle.  Unfortunately, I have been visiting hospital daily as I have got OHSS....V painful!  I had ec on 24th Feb and ET on 26th Feb....

This is the worse two weeks of my life!! I am due to test on the 13th (3 full days away and counting!!) but am tempting to test early......DH on the other hand has other ideas!!  He has banned me from all stores selling pg tests...

DH and I have been ttc for four years and have unexplained fertility...I am 27 and DH is 29.

Good luck to everyone on tww and lots of  

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Sarahg -     

I with your DH & the others, hold off I know it's hard sending you lots of     and some   

Dreams


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sarahg - I'm with you, my DH has also banned me from testing early.  I finda have to agree with him though as my test date is next weekend so he will be at home for the news and not rushing out to work.

I am on Day 8 and have not had any urges to test yet, may have to do with last time AF arrived early and we never got to the official test date.  I hope I am not tempting fate and this time will work out.

Good luck to all the   2ww gals!

Lynne


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Fluffy and Emma Louise  -  good luck for testing today   

Lynne


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

God it is busy in heare!!!!!

Sarah try and hold out, it won't change the final result but may save you false disappointment.
I still have sore (.)(.) and the odd twinge in my abdomen but as i said before had it the last time!!

Good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies

I wonder if I could join you?

I am on day 11 following our first ICSI and transfer on 2nd March and have been swerving from one day thinking its worked to the next day crying my eyes out convinced AF is arriving.  I have the sore boobs, fatigue and generally feeling a bit rough and emotional but that could all be down to AF and the stress of it all finally nearly being over!

Just reading about how you are all coping makes me feel reassured that I am not going mad!   I am a tiny bit reassured by some ovary twinging- I was really tender after the retrieval as I had 26 eggs but all the symptoms died down, they did warn that if it was a BFP that and OHSS symptoms could flare up again so drinking lots of water and trying to stay positive. 

I went back to work on Mondy and it was the best thing for me to make the week go quickly (its like living in a parallel universe as only one person knows...) I stupidly did a test today as I have loads (!) and DH hasn't hidden them yet. It was BFN but I know that it was a stupid thing to do.  I am due to test on Monday but have said to myself I will do one on Sunday if AF hasn't arrived yet. 

Sending you all positive vibes and on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice!

Good luck to all testing this weekend- I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Fluffy57 & Emmalouise

Good Luck with Testing Today 

Sending you both lots of   

Dreams


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Can I join the list please.  Test on 15th March, had et on 5th March, day 5 transfer.  Trying to ignore all signs as taking steriods for killer cells, heparin injection, baby aspirin and injections of gestone (progesterone). 

I had 25 eggs removed and it took about 6 days for the swelling and soreness to go away, although my (.)(.) are still swollen.  Had loads of belly twinges, but that could be ovaries shrinking.  Had night sweats, that could be drugs!!  A body could go mad doing this.  Luckily a very kind friend has lent me the entire collection of Sex and the City and i am currenly on the 3 disc.

Fingers crossed for you all
Ruth


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck Ruth
Have had belly twinges too- trying to analyse them is hard isn't it!Well done for getting to day 5 transfer too!
Enjoy Sex and the City and put your feet up!
Bellaspice


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there......hope everyone's doing ok 

Welcome Ruth, Bellaspice, Sarah, Anna, Gisela and Dippygirl....hope i haven't left anyone out!! Good luck to you all 

Lots of people testing soon so sending much babydust to you all   

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi wondered if I can join you had et yesterday two little embies day three transfer both grade one.This is my second IVF and we thought last friday that they were going to have to be frozen because I had a lot of fluid. So still can't quite believe that I am on the 2ww. Lizzy could you please put me on the board.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Jayb......really pleased you made it to the 2ww hun. I've added you to the list....what day do you test?

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

I test on the 20th.

Many thanks

Jaybxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jayb, 
snap I test on the 20th aswell. We are having IUI. the wait is kiling me it seems to go on and on almost in slow motion. im convinced someone has added a few extra hours to the day.
all the best for 20th 
Corrina


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!!!  Hope you're all well......

I got summoned to hospital today because of my OHSS and whilst I was there they asked me to do a urine sample....

They tested it and I got a       !!!!

I am absolutely stunned!!!  First scan arranged for 30th March so trying to keep my feet on the ground!!

Lots of love and luck to all still on 2ww......I will keep you posted as things progress....

Thinking of you all and if it can happen to me it can happen to you too!!

Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sarahg - well done you - excellent news you must be thrilled      

Lynne


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

wd sarah!!!  Congrats,  

Tracy xx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Sarahg - 

 Congratulations 

      

Excellent News you must be on    

Sending Best Wishes everyone else      

Dreams


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good morning 

Well done and congratulations Sarah you must be  .

Half way through the 2ww now for me - no sign of AF yet but getting very nervous now, not got any symptoms either.  

I have a counselling session on Monday I hate going and not sure whether it helps me or not.  I usually just sit and cry the whole session - hopefully as I am on the 2ww I have some hope and a chance it might work at the moment it might not be so bad this time.  Is anyone else had or having counselling?  Does it help?  I think I am looking for someone to find a solution and make me pregnant and counselling won't do this it just makes me think about the situation more and gets me upset. .  I might be better to bury it all instead - not sure if it is good for me. 

I have had a very lazy week over all but am supposed to be back at work on Tuesday - not sure if I want to go back yet.  Basically I am getting myself in a state and not wanting to do anything    Time seems to be dragging on now and I just need to know the outcome.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

Sending lots of   and    
Perkyone


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi perkyone,

I have got no symptoms either, starting to feel very nervous now too!!

I went once to a councilor attached to the clinic, it was ok but made me very upset and i think for me it was best not to carry on going as it seemed to make things much worse than they actually were but everyone's different so it's personnel choice.

I have another week off work, i am really happy i am at home. It works for me, because deep down i know that i am giving those embies the best chance and if i was at work i would always be worrying   more.

Hope this helps

Ps. - Hope everyone else is well and sending lots of   to all.

Lou xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
We were offered counselling but as it is our first go, we thought we would leave it.  My hubby is very black and white about things and while that usually irritates the whatsit out of me, I am finding it helps in this instance, as its a well if it doesnt work this time we just go again sort of attitude.  I know that if it is a bfn then I will totally sob my heart out but at least I know I can try again and that is helping me.

Saying all that, I feel really jittery today, dont know why, very tired and feel tight round the middle but all the water drinking could do that.  I had loads of twinges first couple of days, one big one yesterday and now just a bloater.  Would love a big sign but I keep telling myself that most woman ie not us lot - wouldnt even know anything until they missed a period so I am looking for signs that just proberly wont happen for ages yet.

On a lighter note, just made a birthday cake and am gutted coz I suddenly realised I wasnt allowed to eat the leftover cake mixture as it was raw egg - its my favourite bit!!  

Oh well 4 days to test. 

Hugs and angel wishes to you all.
Ruth


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Luck 2ww's... sending lots of      your way.....

Fingers X'd 

als xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi there, fellow 2 WW'ers

I've not been on this site for a few days and it has got sooooooo busy !!  Congratulations to everyone who's made it so far and wishing you all lots of sticky vibes and baby dust.    

  There seems to be a lot of us testing on 17th March - we are half way through, HURRAH ! -  I thought I'd add my little whinge about there being no symptons.  I know its early but it seems like a life time since those little embies were put back.  I was sure they'd be doing something by now.  Mind you, with DHs DNA they are probably just sat there waiting for someone else to do it !!!    

SarahG - massive Congratulations on your BFP


Lots of luck and love, Welshbird x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you welshbird - your comment about DHs DNA just made me laugh for the first time this afternoon, was beginning to feel really sorry for myself so thought I would log on and see in there were any posts, and you fit the right bill.

Good luck to you all.
xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can't do those clever link things, but, if you go to 'Girl and Boy Talk' jersey has started a thread called 'amazing videos'.  There is a link there to an American website with fertility videos.  Check out the one called First Two Weeks - unless your feeling a little weepy, it may set you off!  It really is amazing.

AthurWhiteWhiskers - thats what we are here for!  I always smile when I see your name, so I guess I owed you one, at least.  Notice you test a couple of days before me.  Hang in there and loads of luck.  

Welshbird xx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

So I did a really stupid thing and was away in a hotel for work and did a test on Friday afternoon - due totest Monday. It was negative and now instead of being realistic I've started getting my hopes up for Monday all over again. In the two weeks I have swung like anything from being completely negative to incredibly positive. One thing is fir sure: I am never doing any drugs again. The Progynova x 3 a day have been ghastly - having to drink 3 litres of water a day just to stop the migraines coming. Previously I've done ICSI full cycles where you just have the progesterone after ET. I don't understand why this time after FET I had to carry on with the HRT which has knackered me. One positive thing about Monday is that I can stop poisoning myself with the drugs. Had more dreams last night - one all about having to remember car licence plates and then I broke someone's dinner service and had to try and remember the name of it...

Sorry to be so negative and wishing the rest of you all the best.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Ladies

Just thought I would pop in and give you all lots of:- 

  

Lots of luck to you all!!

Willow
xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

The dreaded 2ww......i think a am about the last to test among us, i am on the 23rd March.Been reading all the posts to try and see who is who.I usually get through the first week not too bad and then fall apart til test date. Still recovering from my m/c in november but hoping that if i got a BFP that time then it can happen again with my happy ending.
Keep busy and rest..... sounds crazy i know but trust me, i have the badge and the certificate on 2 ww's   try adn keep your mind focused and busy , rest lots and stay positive.( dont forget the pineapple juice, aspirin and milk)
Take care and good luck
Wishing


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
  I haven't been on here for a couple of days and can't believe how busy it has got! Just wanted to wish all those testing this week loads of luck ........ and
     all round!!!

SuziQ - when I read your message about being pregnancy buddies, I hadn't actually done any calculations on dates, but I got a shock when you said Nov 15th, as this is my 2 yr olds birthday........ could save on children's entertainers I suppose!!! Keep me posted on how you are getting on.

Love and Baby Dust to all......... Red Squirrel.


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Can I gate crash and can you please add me to the list as well as I test on the 17th March as well - 3rd tme IVF - 3rd time lucky!!

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

just dropping in to say good luck with your testing and congrats on you all for getting this far.

love and hugs

clare x


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies

This weekend is going slowly! Friday was the lowest point and then yesterday felt great- really imagined that I had symptoms- even burping sick (sorry gross I know!). Food tasted of washing up liquid too. No sign of AF whatsoever, a tiny bit of white (TMI!) and DH is on 'boob watch' raised little white spots and funny lumps on the nipple area.

Official date tomorrow exactly 14 days after EC but we had agreed to test today as it was a Sunday to let whatever the result is to sink in but BFN on both Clearblue and First Response. I am still holding out hope- is it possible for a day 13 BFN to turn into a day 14 BFP I am really trying to hang on in there I really am as until AF turns up I am convinced that there is still hope Today is going to be a weird old day!

Good luck to all the others testing soon sending you big positive vibes!

bellaspice

xxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Good Luck Bellaspice, I know exactly how you feel.

Gisela


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies
I spoke too soon- AF has shown up- I just can't believe it, it seems so cruel. 
Have sobbed my heart out and know that the next few weeks will be so weird- this IVF takes over your life and then it seems you are just left in a bad place. DH is saying that I should still test tomorrow and that others get brown discharge too and its not neccessarily AF but come on, lets face it, its too late for an implantation bleed.  I know this AF will be a killer- they are anyway but my womb lining was very thick and there is loads to come. (TMI!)
This board has been a lifesaver and I will be back- there are so many brave people out there who have been through this time and time again and haven't lost faith so I am going to try and learn what I can from this experience.
My fingers are crossed for all you other testers big hugs
Bellaspice 
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Bellaspice so sorry your AF has arrived 

Lizzie can you add me to the list please, we are on our 6th and final ICSI attempt, had ET yesterday 8 cell and 5 cells put back safely, test date is 25th March 1 day before Mothers day!!
Really hoping this works.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Cheers
Joe
xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Bellaspice - hugs to you honey, cry, sob, scream and shout, get all those bad horrible feelings out and give yourself time to grieve for what should have been and then you can move on positive that what you have learnt will help in the future.  I know its easier said than done, and I wish you all the luck in the future.

Welshbird - arthurwhitewhisker is named after my eldest cat arthur, she (yep mistake as a kitten) is 14 now and was pure black until a couple of years ago when her whiskers started coming through white, (no comment that that was the time our dog arrived).  At the moment she has 2 white on one side and 5 white on the other so very uneven and looks funny.  Dog is a weimaraner, totally bonkers but the most loving creature on earth, not even allowed to go for a shower alone, she sits outside.  Have one other cat - Jessie, all the way from north wales, where I rescued her as a kitten - all my babies.

Take care everyone.
Ruth


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Bellaspice - so sorry hunny - look after yourself and DH  

As for me I have worken up feeling pretty negative today and think this is self preservation so that if the cycle does fail then at least we can say we were half expecting it.  I will try to think only   thoughts all day.

  to all the 2wwers

  & 

Lynne


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

  for bellaspice.  Everytime we have had a negative result Hubby and I always drive off somewhere for the day to be on our own - somehow being together with no one else bothering us for a time helps us before we have to face the world again.

I feel really low at the moment dreading test day as it gets nearer fearing the worst I'd rather stay hoping as long as I can as it is better than the negative result.

Still no symptoms - only those in my imagination - like feeling ill - but I think this is just worry.

The sun is shining here and it looks a lovely day but so cold - just right for trimming the garden but I daren't.  I'll spend the day sitting about and watching test tube babies on the TV and reading this site.  Hubby has gone out for the day with his two brothers and father to get suits for his brothers wedding.  I hate being on my own too much time to dwell.

        for those still to test.
Perkyone


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls

I see we are all still torturing ourselves    

I have been spotting since day 7 first brown and then pinky red and its still here i am convinced that it is all over but for the sake of my DH i am going to see this thing through... On my last icsi when i got the BFP i tested day 12 which will be wednesday so i will do that again and then we can put a line under this cycle and decide where we go next. Also I have had a stinking headache since last wednesday that has never gone away. 

Best wishes to you all

love 

sharon 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharon - I have been reading your diary and think you are right to wait before calling the whole thing off.  Good luck    

Lynne


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey ladies
Thank you so much everyone, it really means alot. We are a strong couple and we have eachother which is more than others have...
I am a great believer in what is meant to be will be and obviously I am gutted, in some ways I am relieved that I know either way- the not knowing just messes with your head doesn't it? 
As someone else said, I am down but not out! I was lucky in some ways as sailed thorugh the medication with not as much as a headache, had 26 eggs, 15 fertilised and 2 grade 1 embies. Had loads of acupuncture at Zita West's clinic and about to qualify as a nutritional therapist so I was pretty healthy throughout.  Sadly no frosties so annoyingly will have to save up again, never mind I've taken out loans for silly things like holidays so lets face it we can manage one for something this important! Will get on the case in our area to see what the prospects of free treatment are too. Feeling pretty philosophical and hey, I can have a fat glass of wine tonight! 
I'm under no illusions that there will be bleak days ahead, a bit like when we first out DH was infertile but I'm a positive person and there's fight left in me yet.
Weird, but all I can think about is booking a holiday!
Thanks again to you all and I will keep my fingers crossed for you all- you don't know how much it means to read others' experiences- well you probably do!
Bellaspice
xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Bellaspice, reading your last post could have been about us.  I went to Zita West for acupuncture throughout and got 25 eggs, 17 fertilised and 2 grades 1's put back in, one blastocyst.  I also follow what you say about what will be will be, have decided we will try 3 times and if that dont work, I think hubby will come home to a couple of extra puppies in the house - hmm perhaps just one extra.

Hugs honey, thinking of you.
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry to hear your news Bellaspice. It really gets to me having neg results. i want to kick n scream, DH doesnt seem to grasp how upset i get, either that or he hides it well. his constant answer is "one day itll happen" 

all the best to everyone, on the 2ww. i have 8 days to go and its torture!
Corrina x


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Bellaspice, I am so sorry about AF coming. You have a wonderful attitude and you should be proud of yourself, however remember to cry and scream a little too!!!
When I got BFN last time I thought I would be really upset but wasn't as bad as i thought. DH was worse than me, not crying or anything but upset.

I am a bit of a what will be will be girl but it doesn't make this 2ww easier. I am not testing till 20th but think i may do it on 19th as 20th is a Monday and the day i go back to work. I don't suppose a day will make any difference.
Chin up darling and fingers crossed for next time.

Love

Morven


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi

I have ready throug all the posts and I wishing everyone who is still waiting the best of luck and loads of dust to all   

I am sorry to hear that people have seen the   and I too wish you loads of love.

I too think it maybe the end of the road for me as I had last night a browny dscharge so probably the evil one is on its way.

Best of luck for everyone!!!


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Well here goes, as for us did a stick test this morning as we were told to by our Local NHS (Predictor) it came up as a  & we felt gutted but for some reason I did another one later (Clearblue) this time and we got a  so we are both a little in shock and not sure what to think 

The NHS gave us a Blood Test Form to get one done if we got a positive stick test so I am going up to crawley for a Blood Test in the Morning so we should know one way or the other... in the next couple of days

It feels a bit unreal just now....

Will keep you all posted 

Lots of Love

Dreams


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello again
You lot are amazing, you really are!
Mum came over prompting the sobbing and howling of all sobs and after the fattest wimpy and chocolate milkshake I am in bagpuss slippers and new cosy PJ's settling down with DH, two cats and just soaking up the feelings!
Thanks again and sending all you testing soon some really positive vibes!
Will keep reading for inspiration- some of you should take up life coaching! Arthurwhitewhisker- you sound like us- you be careful watching Crufts now, I'm after a Spinone and DH wants a Bulldog!
Big hugs!
xxxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Bellaspice... good for you you relax and have a glass of wine on me! I have wanted a Spinone for years, most folk have never heard of them. My aunt is at Crufts at the moment showing her retriever, first time so she is dead nervous!!

I hope everything works out for you in the future... just remember if it wasn't for IVF then we wouldn't have a chance at all, i think it is a miracle that they can even try and help us. It will happen next time for you. Take care of yourself and your Dh    


Dreams wow, a bit confusing eh? let us know what happens at the Docs...... congratulations !!!



Love Morven
Morven


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls, 
Bellaspice, i am sorry for your loss, i know how you feel, just be good to yourself 
You couldnt make a movie like our lives! The highs the lows the edge of your seat stuff! 
Dreams- i am hooked, i so so hope you get a BFP seems so odd to get two different results in the space of hours. Lets hope the predictor is wrong and the clearblue is right! Good Luck!
Hope everyone is doing ok, i looked out last time's symptoms ( wrote them down so i could look back on what was what on which day) and so far i am the same .This itme next week i know i will be in the usual torment and im dreading it.Thought i was losing the plot last time, it gets harder every time.
Hang on in there girlies!!! love wishingxxx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dreams*

FANTASTIC NEWS! ............ a   



Hope the blood test tomorrow will just be the final confirmation you need......

Then it's time to CELEBRATE! .............. Well Done!

Luv Red Squirrel.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Well done dreams on your  . Like red squirrel said the blood test tomorrow will confirm it. How long do you have to wait for the results? Not to long i hope. Take care. Love Mel***


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Bellaspice, 
So sorry to hear your news 

Go and spoil yourself now, you deserve some TLC.

Wishing you loads of luck for the future .... Your time *will* come!

Sending you a hug ...  and lots of baby dust for your next attempt 

Love Red Squirrel.


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Just to say I got a BFN this morning. Really fed up with it all but my 3 and a half year old boy (from my very first icsi got into bed with me (he doesn't know what's been going on but keeps telling us he wants a baby brother) and cuddled me and then he was standing on his stool brushing his own teeth with his dad so that does make it worth it although I do say absolutely never again to the drugs. 3 ICSIs and a couple of FETs later the drugs do take their toll. Can't wait for my period and to getting my body back. 

This probably isn't the place to do it but can anyone recommend a clinic that does a thorough natural FET and what do people know about the Sheffiled area?

Good luck to the rest of you. It really does work occasionally and I think I am getting the failures now that everybody else gets before they are successful.

Gisela


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Sorry bit fed up today, boobs seem to have gone down a bit, and feeling nothing apart from that, really nervous for wednesday and have now started knicker checking.  Have acupuncture at Zita West today, should help relax me, but what will be has already happened so it wont make any difference to the outcome.

Bellaspice and welshbird, a spinone was our first choice until we went to discovery dogs at earls court and DH fell in love with the weimaraners, he announced yesterday he now wants 6 !!!  I think my eldest cat is already packing her bags, better explain that we will not be having that many.

Dreams - honey - fingers crossed and cats have paws crossed that your blood test confirms your second test.

Gisela - hugs to you.

Angel wishes and dreams to you all.  I shouted at my angels yesterday to give me a sign and when i did my cards I got Answered Prayer - trouble with angels is they give you a sign but dont always get the timing right!  Sorry if that is a bit far out for some of you, but it gets me through life.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Scotslass - we are testing the same day hope it is positive news for both of us.

Dreams congratulations all the best for the blood test today.

Arthur whisker sorry to hear you are feeling down - hope the acupuncture helps.

Well uti has gone thanks to the antibiotics. having dizzy spells and feel exhausted.

Lots of love and hope to you all.

Jaybxx


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!  

We are due to test tomorrow (14th) 14 days after egg collection (we are having a blood test this time)!

I don't know what's happening though - last Mon/Tues I had burning (.)(.) - Tuesday night I thought they were going to explode!  Wed they felt bruised then by Thursday onwards they've felt completely normal again so what that was about I've no idea!

Then last night I had mild periodish pains and windy type cramps and have since had some scrappy brown bits ... like you sometimes get at the end of a normal period.  I darn't go to the loo now but at the same time want to be up there every five minutes to see what's going on and soooooooo scared AF is on her way!

Has anyone else had stuff like this going on?


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats on the BFP Dreams. hope the bloods go well. 
hope every on else is doing well. ive got 7 days to go and sure time is going backwards!
all the best Corrina


----------



## mungry (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I have a 6 year old called Lucy concieved on clomid. Been TTC for 6 years again 3 iui 1 ivf miscarried 1 ivf miscarried 1 ivf eptopic 1 icsi two embroyos back due to test 13th of March. Wish me luck. Last time for us. I am 41.. love Jayne (mungry)


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Jayne...wow what a time you have been through sending you loads of positive thoughts.

Spanna.... Good luck for tomorrow... I can't believe you get to test 14 days after EC. I don't get to test till 16days after ET....Why?


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there 
I had ET yesterday, 1 x 3 cell embie on our 4th DIVF. This morning I had pinkish d/c on going to the loo so went back to bed & then it happened again on going to the loo (sorry if TMI   ). I have never experienced this before although the info sheet from the clinic seem to imply you could expect any type of pain, twinge, d/c etc   . But I have to say i am fretting a little   & reluctant to call them as I'm sure they'll say its nothing. Wasn't sure where to post this &  have searched for similar stories but can only find stories of spotting at a later stage in the 2ww. Any advice gratefully received.

      to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Jih
Hi don't worry about the spotting but please phone the clinic if you are worried. On my first ICSI after EC i had very slight pink spotting, just down to all the prodding about so maybe it is the same, don't worry


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All
Dreams congrats on your       


Gisela so sorry chick, we all know what your are going through babe  

Spanna good luck tomorrow 

Well I'm 2 days post transfer and have spent most of the time in bed,lazy I know  (.)(.) are sore, and a little crampy too. But way too early to read the signs yet, as implantation wont happen for a few days yet.
Talking to my little babies, telling them mommy want them to stay with her. Drinking lots of water and pineapple juice and wearing the orange knickers, I'll do anythin that might help 

Kepp the positive thoughts ladies, I really think it can help.

Take care
Joe
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gisella and Bellaspice ~ really so sorry  Gisella ~ have you tried asking on the FET thread hun, here's the link if you need it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,8.0.html

Perkyone ~ hope the counselling is going ok.....i had counselling and found it a real help. I found someone privately though, i think it's really important to find someone you really click with 

Sarah ~ congratulations hun ....good luck for the 30th 

Dreams ~ congratulations to you too hun....hope the bloods today go ok 

Welcome Clare......try not too worry too much about brown spotting.....fingers crossed its implantation 

Welcome Joe and Jih  Joe ~ 25th is my DHs birthday so it's a good day to test 

Ruth ~ thanks....i was really curious about arthurwhitewhisker too 

Spanna ~ good luck for tomorrow  

Jayne ~ welcome and good luck for you test today, hope it works for you hun 

Loads of people testing today so much luck to you all,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bellaspice (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi ladies

- Gisela- so sorry babe, I really am, I am there with you!  

- Dreams yippee!!! Go girl! 

- Spanna and Joe, I've got everything crossed! 

Thanks for all your best wishes everyone- all testing soon, positive vibes!!

Bellaspice
xxx


----------



## mercy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

Still new to FF, testing tomorrow (14 March) FET in natural cycle.  It's the last chance for me - wish I'd found this site before.  Can you add me to the list please?


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jih - apparantly a little bit of spotting is perfectly normal.  It can happen naturally when a embie embeds itself, and although you a little early for that, it could just be where it has stuck itself into the lining.  So unless you start bleeding heavy, they say not to worry.

Fingers crossed for you.

Me - nearly through today, then just tomorrow and I can go have the test and stop freaking out.  Acupuncture this morning has helped, I feel far more relaxed.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Day 10 of 16 day wait for me and have to say I am feeling pretty  .  Had AF type pains yesterday, which are not so bad today.  (.)(.) are not sore anymore and have started the frantic knocker checking - I think these last days will drive me  

I have also been feeling a bit sick but that may be with worry - I think I am going totally  

Good luck to all my fellow 2wwers.

  & 

Lynne


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Its busy on here today   to those who need it.

I've been feeling lower than ever today - went for my counselling this always makes me feel really low I spent the whole session in tears again and now have a headache .  Still not sure if this is helping.  My Counsellor did advise me to take some time off work so popped in to Drs on my way home and asked for two weeks, waiting for Drs to get back to me.  This time should take me over the dreaded test day and with a week to spare to get over a negative it (if necessary). .

Still not got any symptoms apart from pot belly - still thinking this is excessive eating due to boredom and worry or cylogest.

5 days to go til test day which can't arrive soon enough.

      to those still to test.
Perkyone.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Perkyone - honey is counselling meant to make you that low, it doesnt sound like it is helping.  Its meant to make you feel positive and alive, especially when you are meant to be relaxing and taking it easy.  Sorry if that sounds out of turn, but at the moment you are the important one, and if that means someone should give you a hug and a pat on the back to make you feel better then thats what should happen, not drag you down.

Hugs to you sweetpea.
Ruth


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for that Ruth. I am sure it is not helping at the moment.  I haven't got any more sessions til the end of April.  Feeling a bit brighter than earlier today.   Feeling sorry for myself a bit tooooooo much. 

I have got the rest of this week off work at least.  I need to plan some positive things to do hopefully the weather will warm up a bit and I can go for short walks in the sunshine - that was a positive thing the counsellor advised.

        .
Take care.
Perkyone


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Perkyone,
Just to say hope you start to feel better in your self soon. lots of     coming your way 
take care, all the best 
Corrina


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Well, I'm due to have HCG blood test in two days. However, I have already resigned myself to the fact that it is going to be a negative. Just have this feeling. I have had no symptons whatsoever since ET, and just think that that must mean that nothing has happened. Was very down for a couple of days.

Babydust to everyone out there  

Leexx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

Bellaspice and Gisela, just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you both.  

Good luck to Jayne and Spanna and anyone else testing in the next couple of days.  

Congratulations Dreams on your good news    

Perkyone, I hope you are feeling much better soon.  I tend to agree with ArthurWW - counselling should make you feel better, it should be about helping you to express your feelings and move forward.  Crying is normally a part of it but you shouldn't come away feeling worse than before !

I have reached Day 12 and even my (.)(.) are back to normal not a great sign, esp. coupled with a bit of brownish discharge and that feeling that my period is about to start  .  Hey ho, just have to keep going for a few more days.  Have started to tell myself all the things I will treat myself to if it turns out to be BFN.
One thing though, if anyone else has experienced (turn away now if you have a weak stomach   ) great big blobs of ****** stuff the consistency of papier mache falling out I would appreciate knowing I'm not the only one !!  (TMI I know, sorry)

Lynne - sorry to hear your feeling down.  Not long now! Is the 'Knocker checking' because they feel normal (.)(.) - or was it a typo ?  Made me smile anyway - another thing for us to try drive ourselves nutty with.

ArthurWW - thanks for the explanation.  DH and I have decided another puppy might be the answer, esp. after watching Crufts - (I was so glad a big dog won.) - not sure if the boy would agree!!

Lee - don't give up 'til the end, you never know.

Take care everyone and loads and loads of babydust.

Love Welshbird x


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have just had my first IVF, and i am currently on day 4 and going nuts already.

I'm trying to remain positive  Test Day 23rd March.

 &   to everyone on the 2ww

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Same day as me Mandy, good luck!!!!! 
       


Janexx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

mandy hope all goes well
Corrina
ps intrigued by this knocker checking, wondering if i could tell DH that its his job!!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I had et (2 x day 5 Blasts) on Fri 10th and test via a HCG blood test on the 20th March.  Crapping it really, it is my first go at ICSI and I feel that the situation is totally surreal.  Don't feel any different, just trying to rest up as much as possible.

Jappa xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Mercy, Lou, Mandy and Jane  Loads of luck to you all 

Lynne ~ knocker checking 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jappa ~ welcome to you too 

I'm sure everyone on here will give you a hand through it hun......much luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Perkyone, instead - or as well as - counselling, I can recommend throwing crockery. When I moved into my flat 10 years ago I had one of those really cheap 4 of everything starter kit dinner services. Although having reduced it over time to a couple of saucers and having to improvise when friends come round to dinner it is extremely satisfying. But then I have done the counselling too so it isn't exactly a controlled scientific experiment! 

I need to wean myself away from the 2wwers thread because I am done for the timebeing but wanted to thank you all for your messages today and support it really does make a big difference. But I will snoop to check how you are doing in the next few days. It's over to FET for me.

So long

Gisela


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone & Jane 

How are you feeling, you nwill have to keep me posted, 2ww buddies 

I'm currently doing a 2ww diary, are you?

Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

OK so it was a typo - I meant to say knicker checking 


Feel a lot more positive today and was busy - I even made a vegetable lasagne for tea - you'd have to know how bad my cooking is to know what an achievement that was  

Have just taken my last Cyclogest so will probably spend the next few days biting my nails to the quick in anticipation of Sunday's test - it would be an achievement for me to reach Sunday as the   got me before test date last time.

  &

Lynne


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry to report I got a   this morning. Very sad, but have to get through the day before it can all come out...

Good luck to everyone else, am taking a month's break from tx.

xxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Bodia, very sorry for you but you will get there.

All the best

Gisela


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS bodia XXXX


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bodia, sorry to hear of the BFN. sending  .
all the best Corrina


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me butting in here, it is day 9 of 2WW for me and I woke to some strong AF type pains and now faint spotting.  Head say it is ok, this could be a very good sign...heart says here we go again...

love
Dippy x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hang in there dippy, they can all be normal signs of it working too.  It is so difficult that the signs for pregnancy can be same as AF, it plays havoc with your head!!  I am normally the most down to earth positive person but even I am going cuckoo at the moment.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for responding Ruth,

Just had a little chat in the shower with those embies and told then to hang on in there, also started singing 'let it be' am officially bonkers now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where are you in your cycle?  How are you doing?
Dippy


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Bodia, Sorry to hear of your news, just to let you know i am thinking of you and sending you lots of .

Good Luck to all who are testing over the next few days. I am due to test Friday and still no symptoms, so i am keeping my fingers crossed that it may be a good sign (must stay positive)

Lou xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Dippy
I test tomorrow so officially bonkers today.  Just took dog to park to try and take mind off of it.  After the blood test its going to be the hardest 3 hours of my life waiting for the result, might have to do some retail therapy, although have DH with me so probably wont get away with much 

Take care
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Bodia so sorry babe  

Well today my (.)(.)'s are not very sore today, although I dont think Implantation will have happened yet as only 3 days PT.
Have had a bad pain in lower left side of stomach since yesterday afternoon.
Am panicking today that it hasn't worked.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Take Care Joe
xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Bodia

I hate the 2ww  

  & 

Lynne


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi 
Wondering if i can join you all I am on day 6 of 2ww and have had cramps in stomach since day one it was a fet and am feeling very nervous cant remember having so much pain last time soearly on any one else had period pain cramps from early on no bleeding but am on tablets 3 times a day and pessarys twice a day so they would probaly stop bleeding any suggestions?
Thanks
Donna


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

sending    for Bodia.

I'm having a better day than yesterday (not  yet at least). I think I also feel better since I decided to have some time off work.  I do not think it would be able to consentrate at work in any case.  I had a bad dream of AF pains then woke up at 5am  not sure if they were my imagination or not  - still not sure  - getting dull aching pains low down which come in waves.  Think this is probably the  preparing to appear as would normally be due on Wed/Thurs.  I will feel cheated if my body doesn't at least wait until test day on Sat. .

Still trying to be positive but it is getting more difficult as the last few days of the 2ww are the worst.
Perkyone


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi again everyone

I've had a bit of a lie down, slept like a baby still cramping but trying to be positive, if it is AF then think that I'll have a full bleed by tomorrow though not due until Friday.  Decided to stop feeling sorry for myself and drink some water, it ain't over till it is over.  Rang DH just hearing his voice was nice...he never knows what to say but think that he has been picking up on some ff stuff like 'sending you lots of positive vibes.." bless.

Ruth, well done on getting to last day of 2WW, sure those 3 hours will be a killer but really hope that you get some good news.

Lynne, I think that we test on the same day and I share you sentiments about 2WW.  Up to now was convinced that this had worked so couldn't wait for Sunday, now thinking that I can wait as long as AF just stays away.

Perky you test the day before me, sending you   that AF stays away and that it was just a dream.

Lou, on one hand Friday seems only a few days away but in 2WW terms it is ages, good luck honey.

Donna (welcome) and Joe sending you both lots of


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Can I join in too

I am on day 12 of my 2ww and it is now killing me - I keep logging on and logging off this site it's driving me mental.

I wish all the ladies on the 2ww loads of dust and hugs n kisses - STAY POSITIVE!!

Clairebear
x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi ya ClaireBear

I've been reading your posts on 2ww diary, it all sounds really exciting and positive?  I've been trying to muster up the nerve to make a post here for past week and took a btb to push me to it, meanwhile I've been frantically reading posts all over the place to see if there is anyone who had the btb and cramping and got a bpf but keeo getting distracted, you know the way.  Thankfully I'm booked for some acupuncture this afternoon which will help I am sure... maybe she can mojo me a baby.

Anyway wanted to send you loads and loads of      .  
Dippy x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HI 


JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU ALL HEAPS OF LUCK !! 
    
Take care 

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Feeling pretty rotten again today - finished the Cyclogest last night and have had some AF type pains today - also felt a bit sick  

I know its not over til its over but finding it really hard to stay  

  & to all testing this week 

Lynne


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi lynne2, 
sorry your feeling grotty. hope you feel better soon 
Corrina


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Just popping in to wish ArthurWhiteWhiskers all the very best for tomorrow.
Good luck too, to all the other girls testing.

love Welshbird xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ aw i'm so sorry hun. Hope you got through ok today and be good to yourself tonight. Big big hugs (((((hugs)))))

Clare and Donna ~ welcome to the 2ww, good luck to you both 

Arthur WW ~ fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Ruth!!!


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya Only me again popping in 

Just to say thanx for all the well wishes, and I wish everyone else the same.  I am so nervous now I am taking each day as it comes, step by step.

I must say i is driving me up the wall though!!

Dippy - thanx for your mail - keep going hunny, you will make it to the end, don't read into symptoms too much as everyone is different and I think since being here I have read other people's and sometimes they put you at rest and sometimes they don't.  EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!!

Keep as positive as you can as I think your mind has alot to play in all this!!! - easy for me to say!!!

Speak soon - wishes for everyone, lots of higs n kisses


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Just to let you now AF arrived today for me so BFN.

Best of luck to everyone else.

Love

sharon
xxxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Sharon, I am sorry to hear that, don't give up all hope just yet, you do hear stories of full bleed but still BFP...  Get your DH to give you lots of tlc and mega cuddles.  

Best of luck making your mind up where to go from here.   
love
Dippy


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Sharon - I am so sorry to hear your news   .

Claire bear welcome to the mad house 2ww all the best for you for friday

Dippygirl I was told that pain after is good.

Lynne sorry to hear you are feeling so groggy - I have been feeling sick too and put it down to the cyclogest, but you never know. 

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Sharon,

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending you a  

Lou xx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Morning everyone,

I'm spending more time on here than doing anything else lately.  I keep popping in and out checking on everyone and reading the 2 week diaries.  It seems most seem to get bad days about days 9-13.  It sends us all     .  Fine for me to say! 

I've been still being having really bad AF pains in the night again (I am sure they I am not dreaming them - they wake me up!) but this morning they have gone away again.  I am sure the cyclogest it keeping the  at bay.  No other symptoms but I don't think this last go has worked not feeling very optimistic.

Hubby and I went out for dinner last night and had a good chat about everything - I even managed to keep it together and not  for once.  

Holding on till test day on Sat just I think. 

 for Bodia and Sharon.
    for those still to test.
Perkyone


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharon - sorry to hear your news this morning - have you done a HPT to make sure, hun 

Love to my fellow testers this week - don't ya just love the mind games we play on ourselves  

  & 

Lynne


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,


Thanks for all your good wishes. I am doing OK. Just disappointed and fed up. It wasn't that much of a surprise to be honest. One last IUI left now; will have a break this month and then start again in April. 

Good Luck to all those still to test.

Sharon - thinking of you. xx

Take care all

xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Sharon hun I am so very sorry.  I really thought this was going to work. Im gutted for you. Sorry to hear about you and Dh too. Im always around if you need to sound off, scream or shout. Take care of yourself sweetheart.


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

Thanx again for the well wishes and warm higs n kisses go ot to those who need it!!

Not too long now for me - and not too long for everyone else it seems...

I wish you all the luck in the world - STAY POSITIVE OR AS POSITIVE AS YOU CAN BE!!!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck ClaireBear.. I'll be thinking of ya!


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Sharon, so sorry for you, I have been reading your diary , and was hoping you'd get BFP, you both look after yourselves.xxx  

Nothing much to report for me  (.)(.)'s still alittle sore, AF pains have gone from last night.
feeling quite down at the mo, but trying to stay positive.

Good luck to thoses testing tomorrow.
Love
Joe
xxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Sharonw & bodia, so sorry to hear your outcome   to you both xxxxxxx

Good luck to those who are testing soon  

Me on day 6, feeling really down today, but trying to remain  

thinking of you all on this horrid 2ww

     

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scaggy (Mar 1, 2006)

So sorry Sharon and Bodia, sending you big hugs.

I think I'll be the same, due to test on Friday but got bad AF pains sure it will arrive today.  Trying to stay positive but know AF is coming.

Good luck to everyone else.

Love Scaggy
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Well this feels very odd posting on this board, but I need some advice from the other lucky ladies out there.

I had an HCG blood test this morning, 9 days post blastocyst transfer, and the level of HCG has come back at 44. My clinic said they would have liked to have seen a level of 95 at this stage, but it depends on when implantation occured. I have to go back to the clinic on friday for a retest.

I wondered whether any of the other ladies on this site have had a low HCG level to begin with.

Thanks

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee,

Alison had a level of 5 day 13 after ET!! so there ya go hunni!!

stay    

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mungry (Jan 30, 2005)

mungry said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a 6 year old called Lucy concieved on clomid. Been TTC for 6 years again 3 iui 1 ivf miscarried 1 ivf miscarried 1 ivf eptopic 1 icsi two embroyos back due to test 13th of March. Wish me luck. Last time for us. I am 41.. love Jayne (mungry)


  pregnancy test negative.. devastated


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

hi mungry,

so sorry  .

perkyone


----------



## scaggy (Mar 1, 2006)

So sorry for you Mungry

Sending you big hugs.  

x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry to hear your news mungry, all the very best to you and dh
corrina


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Cant quite believe it, first go, DH is still sitting staring into space making fish like faces.  My level was 184 so really good.  I have to go back tomorrow and have a blood test to check my nk cells are all ok, but at this moment in time I am pregnant.

And I HAVE NO SYMPTOMS, in fact I have had a brownish discharge for a couple of days and sort of an AF type belly ache, but they told me this is totally normal.  My boobs arent swollen or sore.  So anyone worried that they dont have any symptoms - dont worry, no symptoms can be good.  Perkyone I kept dreaming about those AF pains at night too!!

I had loads of belly twinges throughout but a lot of these are our bodies trying to get back to normal after ec, the ovaries have to shrink back.


The past couple of days have been a nightmare, and today we had to wait over 5 hours for the test results to come back.

To those who have had a negative, cry, weep, get angry and then move forward, if I can do this then anyone can, nothing has come easy to me in my life its always been a struggle.

Good luck to you all testing over the next few days, I have everything crossed for you and will keep reading to see how you all get on.

Hugs to everyone and angel wishes
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Massive congrats Ruth - Mr T is fab, I so hope he gets me a positive too.  You must be over the moon!

Jappa xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ruth huge    on your fab      i hope all goes swimmingly for the next 9 months, all the best 
Corrina


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations Ruth and DH... well done both of you !
Dippy


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Ruth,

Well done      

perkyone


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry to deviate from the fantastic news that is Ruth's BFP but I have to ask what is that option on a profile 'click to blow'?  Perky I thought I'd click yours and I seem to have "blown" you, hope it didn't hurt...!


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Ruth, well done to you and DH.

I am so pleased for you both. Only two days to go for me and you have made me feel a little more positive because i have had no real symptoms either so you never know it could be a bfp for me too.........

Lou xxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

the option "click to blow" is to blow bubbles to someone. there is a full run down of the bubble thing in the tech section. not sure how it works myself as had 6 yesterday and 20 now!! 
all the best Corrina


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

cool I'll have to check out that techie bit and congratulations on your 20


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Sharon and Jayne ~ i'm so sorry you two. Wish your news had been better.....take good care of yourselves 

Lee ~ everything crossed that your levels go up by Friday hun 

Dippygirl    Here's a link that will explain bubbles for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45739.0.html

Ruth ~ wow, fab news hun.....many congratulations 

Hope everyone's ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Ruth 

Congratulations - wishing you all the best - hope this means good things to come!!!

You have made my day!!!

Well done and lots of hugs n kisses to you!!!


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Dippygirl,

Thanks for the bubbles. 

Perkyone


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh,Ruth congratulation wish I could put lots of happy smiley faces for you but I'm useless trying to use the symbols on ff.  You've made me feel really positive for my impending test.  have a fab 9 months yipee !!!


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Mungry so sorry, I know it's hard but the pain does get easier. 

Ruth thats FAb news   

Love
joe


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

I posted earlier but can't find my post so will try again.

Ruth - Fantastic news you have got my hopes up again as I have had brown discharge the last couple of days and found it really upsetting - DH been a rock though - Ilove him

Mungry - so sorry - I know how you feel it is so sad but ou will feel better just go and do something nice - a couple of glasses of wine is always good.

Hope everyone is okay and sending big hugs and positive thoughts to you all

Morven


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sharon and Mungry, i am so sorry for your loss, take care of yourselves.

Ruth, well well done!! congratulations

How is everyone else doing? I am on day 6 of 2ww, slowly starting to go bonkers, assessing every single thing, i think i am making them up now   How come the 2ww sems like 2 months? 
Take care , wishing


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

You welcome Perky, am just relieved it wasn't too serious!  Here is another one  

Loads of baby dust everyone.... hope you all catch loads of zzzzzz's and no dreams about AF tonight!
love
Dippy


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning Girls

Lizzy, can you put me down as a   !

DP and I are still in shock!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Mandy1974 (Jan 17, 2006)

Massive Congratulations HellyBelly & DH on getting your  

                 


Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Hellie, luv to you both.

Lou xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Ruth and Helly belly - I am so pleased for you both on your BFP's many congratulations to you and your DH and may you have  healthy and happy pregnancies .

Mungry I am so sorry to hear your news, it is is so painful I know. Sending  

Still not feeling great, not much longer now.

Love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Morning Girls, 

Sorry it's been a nightmare few days MIL his been rushed into hospital!

We have had it confirmed its a

      

Still shocked 

Good luck & Best wishes to everyone, will try & catch up later... 

Lizzy can you update me thanks

Dreams


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Another fail for us too ...... they did a blood test this time - not even any hint of any hcg

Feeling desparately low this time

congratulations to those of you who have reached the otherside

x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

huge congrats to helly and dreams you must be chuffed. 
so sorry to hear you got a -ve spanna sending lots of love and     . i know how awful it is when it doesnt happen all the best to you,

hi to all the rest of the ladies, hope you are all doing well
Corrina


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Spanna, really sorry honey - hugs coming out to you.

Hellybelly and Dreams -     congratulations.

Pickle - posted good luck on feb/mar valentis as well but good luck again honey, everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Just had blood test for follow up to NK cells and have to go back every other day to check HGC level then a scan in a couple of weeks, not sure about date.  Didnt realise I would still have to go but at least only every other day.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Spanna So sorry on your BFN  thinking of you.


Hellybelly and Dreams wow, thats fantastic news, enjoy every second.    

I'm feeling really down had bad night with really bad af pains last night, nearly in tears the pain was that bad, think it's all over for us already 

Take care all
Joe
xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Joe - honey try and stay positive, the pains dont mean anything and are really very common.  Apparantly some women get them the whole way through, and they are exactly the same as AF type pains.  Just try to relax (I know easier said than done) and find time just for you.

Hugs to you
Ruth


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya

CONGRATULATIONS everyone to those that got BFP's I am so happy for you all - warm love and affection to those of you that have not - my heart is with you!!!

Well not too long for me now only today and then I test tomorrow, I am so scared it's untrue!!!  I really hope I have good news for you all as this will like a dream come true...

Thanx again to everyone support and hopefully I shall be back on line later on...

Clairebear


----------



## mercy (Mar 12, 2006)

Got my results yesterday afternoon - BFN.  So that's it for me - now joining the ranks of the involuntarily child-free.  Lots of luck and courage to those of you still waiting...

Mercy


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2006)

Lizzie. Mine was a BFN!


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats to those with BFP and hugs to those with BFN 

Still feel rubbish and today being the day that it all went wrong last cycle - I guess I expect it to go wrong again today.

Had some sharp AF pains this morning but these seem to have gone again now.

God I HATE the 2ww   

Sorry for the me post 

  & 

Lynne


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done Dreams. Very happy for you and dh. I can't believe its only been just over a week since i got my BFP! Only 1 week and 6 days till i have my scan!! I can't wait to see that heart beat! 


Lots of luck to everybody with BFP and BFN. Thinking of you all. 

Can i just ask does anyone understand why my gp says that i will be 2 weeks further ahead than the clinic say as the hosp always go by the first day of your last period and as all us ladies know with ivf that doesn't actually make much scence!! They already add 2 weeks when you have a bfp because we all know the date the embies were fertilised and its would have been 2 weeks previously! Bit confused!!



Love Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Well done to everyone who got BFP and so sorry to everyone who didn't - 

I am going mad can't wait any longer - not due to test till Monday

Lynne - cheer up honey - not long to go, hang in there


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies,


Huge big hugs for Sharonw, mungry, Spanna, mercy and Frizz.     I am sooooo very sorry to hear about your BFNs.  This is a long list and its very sad - I wish you all luck with whatever your next move is.  


   Huge congratulations to ArthurWhiteWhiskers      - so very pleased to hear your news, and to Hellie, Dreams and Lee (good luck for Friday)

Well only one day left for me.  Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.   Pickle, Lou and Claire Bear - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


   

Love to you all, Welshbird x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just thought I would pop in and wish all the TWW's   for your test dates!!

To all those who got BFN, I'm so sorry    

To the ladies with BFP you must all be on  !!

Welshbird - I've PM'd you but I really hope you get your   tomorrow!!

Love to everyone

Willow
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

AF arrived today so its a BFN for me


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Very sorry for those ladies who have received BFNs.  My heart goes out to you all, life can be so cruel.

Thinking of you Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hellie and dreams massive congratulations on your  .

Jappa xx


----------



## scaggy (Mar 1, 2006)

AF arrived last night so another BFN for me.  

Congratulations to those with BFP's, and good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.

Love Scaggy
x


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of the bfn's, my heart goes out to you all.

I am so worried about testing i cant face doing it on my own tomorrow as dp away, so may have to wait till Sat. 

Good Luck to welshbird, tidds and clare bear i believe you are all due to test tomorrow like myself.

Luv to all

Lou xx


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Good evening to all Friday testers - are you all as nervous as me?

Really scared think I know it's negative - just want to know now this 2ww has driven me mad, should have done a diary really so I could look back.

I'll do one next time!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Claire Bear (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Thanx for all the warm wishes either on posts of through personal mail - all these wishes are sent back to you as well.

I am so scared now but what will be will be and there is no stopping this now!!!

Congratulations to all of you that got BFP's and warm wishes, hugs n kisss go out to all that got a BFN

_*REMEMBER - * _

THERE ARE PLENTY OF WISHES UNGRANTED AT THE END OF THESE RAINBOWS SURELY THEY HAVEN'T ALL BEEN USED UP

*COME ON ST. PATRICK GRANT ME A WISH!!!*


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Firstly im so sorry for all the girls who didnt get the dream we all deserve, its so unfair  
Well done to the BFP girls! Take it easy now  
Joe - have we net on another thread? Were you cycling last Oct/Nov? You sound so down and i know its hard to stay positive, if you need to chat feel free to pm me.
Im on day 7 now, had an awful night, and been awake since 4am. Really nervous and cannot settle.nothing to go on just really scared after what happened before.

Good luck to all the grls testing in the next few days, and lets hope St Patrick brings us some luck!
Love Wishing


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good evening,

Sending lots of    to the BFNs

and congratulations to those with the BFPs, there are so many testing I get confused.

I'm still hanging in there a few AF pains but the  is just keeping away.  I actually managed a full nights sleep last night so hoping for one tonight too .

    for those of you testing in the morning.
         
Perkyone.


----------



## Tidds (Nov 16, 2005)

Cannot believe it was convinced it was going to be negative had hardly any symptons, this luck just doesn't happen to me - shocked!

Good luck everyone else, will post later the symptons I did have if it is any help to anyone.

Love Tidds xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats Tidds, 

Have a healthy pregnancy, 

Tracy xx


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good morning Tidds!

   congratulations!

It's my turn tomorrow.
Perkyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51794.0.html


----------

